# Emigrate to Florida



## CTT (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi there, 

Just wanting some advice on moving to Florida from England. What are the first steps I need to take? I would like to move out there with my family. I am 31 female who is a book keeper and studing to become an accountant, my fiancee is 33 and just qualified to become a carpenter, we have a 4 yr old son. I like the way of life there and the american mentality of you can do anything. I think my son will have more opportunitys over there than in England. We have enough money saved to buy a cheap house out right. We are thinking about this move because it just seems like a struggle living in England, do we stay here and struggle to pay off a mortgage until were 65 or do we take the plunge buy a house in florida and a have a stressfree happy life? Surely the cost of living is cheaper there than England. I know america is in recession at the moment but so is everywhere else. 
If anyone could give me advice It would be much appreciated.
Thanks CTT


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to read through the stickies at the top of the forum listing, especially this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html

Unfortunately, nothing you've mentioned so far in your post gives you any sort of claim on a visa to live in the US (much less work there). Buying a house does not give you any sort of advantage in the visa race - what you usually need is a sponsor. Either an employer who will sponsor your visa application or a close family relative who is a US citizen.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Richmark (Jun 17, 2011)

It's all about getting a Visa at the end of the day.


----------

